# My rescue attempt



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

took a few pics today on the wrong settings 

I've had a go at rescueing one of them



















not come out to bad I think


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Yep, big improvement. :thumb:

Done with P/shop 'levels'?


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Yep, big improvement. :thumb:
> 
> Done with P/shop 'levels'?


yes done with levels

I've just remembered you can set in preferences/file handling "prefer adobe camera raw for jpeg files"

Which gives you a white balance option :thumb:


----------



## snoop69 (Jun 16, 2007)

Hope you dont mind but i had a little attempt too.

The sky needs a bit more work but it was only a quickie.


----------



## Mike V (Apr 7, 2007)

Not bad^^^^

Seems kinda surreal though.

D12 Purple Hills anyone?:rofl:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Mike V said:


> Not bad^^^^
> 
> Seems kinda surreal though.
> 
> D12 Purple Hills anyone?:rofl:


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

Heres one I did using adobe camera raw for jpeg files what do you think

looks more natural ?


----------



## Lloyd71 (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's my attempt at more natural colours;


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

trying not to embarrass myself here - looks like west scotland though?

bet it's wales or something..


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

My bet'd be in or near the Lake District with that type of stone.....


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

That one of LLoyds looks pretty much perfect to me.


----------



## mteam (Dec 8, 2007)

alan_mcc said:


> trying not to embarrass myself here - looks like west scotland though?
> 
> bet it's wales or something..





slim_boy_fat said:


> My bet'd be in or near the Lake District with that type of stone.....


Lancashire Haslingden :wave:


----------



## Andy M (Apr 7, 2006)

Haslingden eh, not bad at all, local stuff, shows you dont have to go far to get nice pics.


----------

